# GMC guidance out for consultation - implications for doctors/patients of faith



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

I hope to increase awareness of changes currently going through draft consultation at the General Medical Council (GMC) regarding Doctors' Personal Beliefs and Medical Practice. Up until now Doctors have been allowed to exercise conscientious objection to procedures and in addition to provide treatment for certain groups of patients while not providing it to others. The GMC is now proposing to continue to allow doctors to hold conscientious objection but not to allow them to only treat certain groups of patients. Put simply a doctor may object to a treatment per se but cannot only provide it to a certain group of patients. The GMC says it is only abiding by the Equality Act of 2010 in allowing access to all for all.

The consultation is open until June 13th.I have had my two children using NaPro Technology - which essentially offers alternatives to assisted reproduction to married couples who do not wish to go through IVF.

All NaProTechnology doctors must agree to a Code of Ethics from the American Academy of FertilityCare Professionals based on Catholic teaching on Marriage and Fertility, which requires them only to provide treatment for married couples. However NaPro will no longer be able to operate on this basis in the UK if the GMC's document on Personal Beliefs is adopted as it stands. All NaProTechnology in this country would cease. This would leave me without medical support should I wish to have further children, since I have exhausted all the options the NHS can offer me.

In its consultative process the GMC is encouraging all to respond, not just doctors. Many Catholic doctors have already responded , in addition the Catholic Bishops have put in a response as well as the Catholic Medical Association. I am sure other faith groups including the Christian Medical Fellowship and the Islamic Medical Association will also be responding.

You are completely free to decide whether you wish to respond or not or whether you feel it is of concern that doctors should be constrained in the way described. If you feel you would like to make your voice heard on this issue then the relevant links are:
http://www.gmc-uk.org/guidance/12022.asp
http://www.gmc-uk.org/Draft_explanatory_guidance___Personal_beliefs.pdf_48499491.pdf

In making a response you need to make any comments in the very last box on the consultation document.

A lot of what the document encourages is positive, in that if doctors refuse to treat certain people or groups then those groups deserve a clear polite explanation as to why a doctor takes that stand. However an important issue now seems to be that patients who would like to consult a doctor partly because of the doctor's beliefs and the treatment they provide, linked to their shared belief, will no longer have that opportunity.


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Having been in the position of having a doctor refuse to see me because of his personal beliefs about parenting (cue much embarrassment and profound apologies from the consultant who referred me to him!) this change is well overdue. I was completely shocked that a doctor could do that - I certainly could not in my profession. This sort of discrimination can be challenged on many legal, ethical and religious grounds (how about the golden rule for a start!). The sooner doctors have to abide by equality laws the better. Ridding medicine of discrimination is really important.

That said, I understand where you are coming from skybluesarah    However, if the requirement that NaProTechnology doctors only treat married couples remains, and therefore the treatment is no longer available here, you could have treatment in America presumably? Or in any country that doesn't have comparable equality laws? 

From an ethics perspective, it seems it would be better if there was a change in the requirement for NaPro practitioners only to treat married couples. I realise this isn't likely though. 

Txx


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks! Appreciate this is far from black and white and am considering it completely from a selfish point of view! You could provide a comment based on your experiences, I think it is great that patients can reply. I suppose what is bothering me is the consequences rather than the spirit of the proposals. Same as the closure of Catholic adoption agencies, that groups who help people in need can be forced to close down. I could never afford to go abroad for treatment, so may have to accept that I won't be able to add to my family.

Good luck for your TTC journey!


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks skybluesarah  

I still think it would be worth campaigning to change the requirement for UK NaPro practitioners to sign up to a code of ethics that is deemed unethical in the UK. That seems like a good focus. 

Thank you for raising the issue. I think it's really important for people to get involved in consultations, whatever perspective they come from.  

Txx


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

I have been thinking about this some more. What is important to me as a Catholic is that I can be treated by a doctor who understands my views. This was never the case on the NHS. I had one doctor give me some tablets that acted as a contraceptive, despite me telling him I could not use artificial contraception, and that I was trying for a baby. Or the fertility specialist who kept pushing me to sign up for IVF despite me repeatedly saying I didn't want it. I guess whatever your views and personal situation, if you are outside the 'norm' then it can be a struggle .


----------



## Tommi (Jun 22, 2011)

All doctors should understand the views of their patients. They may not agree with them but they should understand them and respect them (with the usual exceptions). That's appalling that you were given a contraceptive after stating that you couldn't take it. Patients can choose treatments but doctors should never be able to pick and choose patients.

One thing this journey has taught me... there's no such thing as "normal"! 

Txx


----------

